# Odd behavior



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

Sal has been acting a little wierd lateley. He has been a little aggresive. When in his cage at night or windy days he strutts around lowers his tail and coos. Today his has been exibiting the same behavior with a twist, he lowers his tail then streches verically, puffs his neck, then coos loudly. Does this guy need a girlfriend? I have been looking for a pattern of this behavior.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like Sal is definitely in the market for a girlfriend! What he's doing is typical behavior for a male looking to attract a mate.

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Sal is in the "mood"!! I watched a male pij follow a female pij from one nd of my garden to the other today doing the same thing. he was putting on one heck of a show. I actually felt sorry for him, because she kept walking away, and his tail kept dragging on the flagstone. Yong


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like, "Love Is In The Air"


----------



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

*Sal's dance*

Sal's problem is that he only performs his dance for me in the privacy of his cage indoors. He seems bummed that his dove friends did not show up 2-day. It was both cold and windy.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Pigeon courting dance*

Your pigeon sounds so much like a feral pigeon I knew named Charlie. Charlie would bloat himself up like a balloon, dance around in circles with tail feathers down, and then go into a love-sick cooing every time a female pigeon crossed his path. He was so desperate to get a mate that he practically chased females, but no one wanted him. I do think he did get a mate because he hasn't been doing this anymore when he's with the flock. And not too long ago, I started seeing a couple of new young pigeons joining the flock - and they looked an awful lot like Charlie.


----------

